# Cobia fishing



## dropdown (Jan 25, 2010)

I am running Cobia trips for 125 per person. I don't post on here much but I have been charter fishing for a few years. If anyone is interested please call me. my number is 850512 zero six five four my name is Capt. Krueger. I am fishing the outcast month long so will try to be out almost everyday.
Thanks


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

i went with capt. krueger last year and had a great time.


----------



## dropdown (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks alot Wade and congrats all around joining the military and the baby!! You have a spot on my boat anytime. Just got back from the captains meeting and going to start fishing probably Monday.


----------

